
The Myth of the Cool Tech Girl and Why She's Dangerous - rmason
https://medium.com/@skstock/the-myth-of-the-cool-tech-girl-7868fa63769b
======
King-Aaron
As an Australian, I find the gender hangup over drinking beer quite funny.
It's a gender-inclusive beverage, intended for all. You should see my mother
smash down tins. (Edit: Relevant article:
[http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/drawingroom/how...](http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/drawingroom/how-
women-are-changing-australias-beer-drinking-culture/7195864) )

Same with things she mentioned such as ping-pong tournaments and such... I
think the only person I know these days with a ping-pong table is a female
friend of mine.

 _I don 't think that just because you aren't "into" something, it doesn't
necessarily mean it's gender-biased against you._

------
adlpz
I completely agree on not promoting sexist behaviour, aggressiveness or
"compulsory bro-culture", but I believe things like having a ping-pong
tournament or sharing some beers with the team after a long day are perfectly
inclusive and fine things to do and there should be no correlation between
interest in these activities and gender. In fact I think this sort of team
building things are beneficial.

------
philmander
How widespread is the "toxic bro culture"? Is it regional or a particularly
silicon-valley thing. Is it more common in startups or with younger employees?

Do most techies personally relate to this sentiment?

~~~
technion
That's going to depend how you define it. I worked at a place where:

    
    
        Don’t reward good behaviour with scotch, don’t tap kegs at 12pm, and don’t host video game or ping pong tournaments
    

Very precisely described the culture. The place was owned by a woman and that
was the culture she chose to put in place. Is that a bro culture?

~~~
philmander
I don't know. It all seems very alien to me. But I often see blog posts like
these which make it seem ubiquitous.

